# ASA Augusta



## Daniel W. (Apr 18, 2010)

Who's going?


----------



## watermedic (Apr 18, 2010)

You know that I will be there!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 19, 2010)

When and where


----------



## stuffer (Apr 19, 2010)

Antler Creations crew loaded up and ready to roll


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it might be a little too far for me this time!! 

You know I will be there! Gonna be nice to sleep in my own bed for this one!!


----------



## MLOVETT (Apr 19, 2010)

Will be there.  Leaving out friday at noon!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 19, 2010)

We must defend our state! All classes lets get em!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2010)

Leaving Friday morning....


----------



## hound dog (Apr 19, 2010)

Leaving Fri. after work. See everyone Sat am.


----------



## ibowhunt (Apr 19, 2010)

Heading out Friday around 3...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 19, 2010)

i will be there for sure! looks like its gonna be a good one..... dont think i will leave the house until saturday hehe


----------



## Cyberone (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be there, leaving Friday morning around 9 am.


----------



## beckyfbg (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be there!!!


----------



## fayettebowman (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be there. Leaving out friday around 7 am.


----------



## goldenarrow (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be there!


----------



## BMCS (Apr 19, 2010)

Will be my first one and Im really looking forward to it.  I hope the rain gets out of here quick.


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 19, 2010)

it wood be nice but my 4h kids come frist


----------



## clemsongrad (Apr 19, 2010)

we'll be there....

Rob you off all week?


----------



## rank bull (Apr 20, 2010)

i might be still dont know yet


----------



## riskyb (Apr 20, 2010)

were leaving out friday evening, see you guys there, good luck to all


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 20, 2010)

Less than 35 miles from the house - you know I'll be there !

Will be on-site Friday for team shoot and Sims...


----------



## 4brdgob (Apr 20, 2010)

goin to chase them birds one last time friday a.m. then we're headed up. hopefully we will be leaving early.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 20, 2010)

scott we plan to be there if we dont have to work


----------



## reylamb (Apr 21, 2010)

I am headed down Friday early am.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 21, 2010)

This just in...  Spanka to make an appearance... Sat..


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 21, 2010)

my little buddies 1st birthday this weekend. i wont make it, some things are just more important now. so the ga. croud shoot em up.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 21, 2010)

you know we gonna try


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 21, 2010)

spanka k. mckie says hes waitin on ya!


----------



## stuckbuck (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be there! for my first asa.


----------



## jt12 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am there, leaving around 10 Fri morning shooting in the team shoot at 1:00. Glad its less than an hours drive!!!!!


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 22, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> spanka k. mckie says hes waitin on ya!



Why u always puttin words in my mouth? I aint even talked to you in probably a week! 

Spanka, You cant listen to what that boy says! Im just gonna be happy to hit foam this weekend! My yardage has been STRUGGLIN! I will be headin up to the fort today though (shoot the practice range)! Hopefully get it straightened out before Saturday.

Might need to bring a big umbrella for Sunday though! As of right now it aint lookin good as far as rain is concerned!


----------



## BMCS (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess I shouldnt be complaining that I got to shoot both rounds on Saturday.  I wish this rain would hold off til Monday.  We have had a absolute beautiful week of weather, for it not to hold off through the weekend is truly a shame.


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 22, 2010)

BMCS said:


> I guess I shouldnt be complaining that I got to shoot both rounds on Saturday.  I wish this rain would hold off til Monday.  We have had a absolute beautiful week of weather, for it not to hold off through the weekend is truly a shame.



Some of us had to work this week so we couldnt really enjoy it as much as you Rob! HaHa see ya this afternoon dude! We can enjoy the weather together (and shoot a little too!)!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 22, 2010)

haha mckie you know its what you were thinkin!.... someones gotta talk a little trash anyway!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 22, 2010)

Leaving out in the AM.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 22, 2010)

we r going to stay home again, hopefully ya'll won't get rained on this weekend, good luck to everyone


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 22, 2010)

We are here.  Going to shoot sims in the morning, then team shoot in the afternoon.  Shooting them all Saturday.


----------



## rank bull (Apr 22, 2010)

well i hauled off enough metal to make the money i needed leavin tomorrow around 11 all the ga shooters good luck


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck all I gotta sit this one out ... its a rough one to miss .... Shoot em up guys


----------



## stuffer (Apr 23, 2010)

pulling out in a few minutes hope to see lots of ya'll down there the ones that can't make it for whatever reason be pullin for all the ga. shooters. we went to the one in columbus and had lots of fun.


----------



## 3dnana (Apr 23, 2010)

*Augusta shoot*

Me and K.P are on the rd. we are a couple hrs away! 8.25am. I wont be shooting this one  So it's all up to you stephanie!!!! with your new hoyt~So go get em for the home team here in gainesville~~good luck~~


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 23, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> haha mckie you know its what you were thinkin!.... someones gotta talk a little trash anyway!



Never crossed my mind ... anybody that knows me knows that aint my style!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 23, 2010)

There are a few pics up here....


www.archerynewsnow.com


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 24, 2010)

good to see everybody! weather sucked and so did my shooting but i still had fun


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> There are a few pics up here....
> 
> 
> www.archerynewsnow.com



Great pictures Brian as always!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 25, 2010)

Who have an update...


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 26, 2010)

I got one.... I never saw Ezra, where were you?!! The article will be up on my web page this evening... with more pics.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 26, 2010)

Also looks like our resident "Spotties" faired pretty well in K45. Daniel with a 4th and Jim Pruitte with a tie for 8th out of about 95 people. Ya'll can shoot foam !!


----------



## Daniel W. (Apr 29, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Also looks like our resident "Spotties" faired pretty well in K45. Daniel with a 4th and Jim Pruitte with a tie for 8th out of about 95 people. Ya'll can shoot foam !!



Thanks Brian!  I'll have to admit that was the highest 3-d round I have ever shot, I had a blast!


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good shootin Daniel!! It was good to see ya this past weekend! You should come out and shoot some foam more often!


----------

